# cat deterrent?



## weeksy9 (Nov 18, 2008)

Dear all


does anyone know where I can get a humane cat deterrent Larnaca or Nicosia districts? My garden is coming to bits due to cats doing their stuff all over my plants.

Any help appreciated.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

weeksy9 said:


> Dear all
> 
> 
> does anyone know where I can get a humane cat deterrent Larnaca or Nicosia districts? My garden is coming to bits due to cats doing their stuff all over my plants.
> ...


Cats cant stand citrus so slices of orange or lemon on the garden shoudl keep them off.


----------



## bobc (Jun 18, 2009)

I have bought 2 recently , alas not in Cyprus , bought from Amazon and a friend brought them over . One was water jet , the other electronic - the jury is still out !


----------



## jeffrey Streets (Dec 17, 2007)

Go back to nature and urinate around the garden boundary. This will tell the cats that this is your territory and not theirs. Best do it at night when its a bit cooler and after a few Keo's. Repeat every cpuple of days (also good for weeds)


----------



## jacbaye (Jul 13, 2009)

*Cat Deterrent*

I had a similar issue, didn't have much luck with citrus; in the end I went for lion poo around the perimeter of the garden, security spikes on the fence itself and an ultrasonic cat deterrent aimed at the bed where the cats did their mess. Touch wood, we've been clear for ages now.

cat-deterrent.co.uk has some tips.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jacbaye said:


> I had a similar issue, didn't have much luck with citrus; in the end I went for lion poo around the perimeter of the garden, security spikes on the fence itself and an ultrasonic cat deterrent aimed at the bed where the cats did their mess. Touch wood, we've been clear for ages now.
> 
> cat-deterrent.co.uk has some tips.


Cyprus isnt exactly known for its lions


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

some of these cats sound like lions! at least in my neighborhood!


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

*Lions ?*



Veronica said:


> Cyprus isnt exactly known for its lions


Like to see customs open that in the post :clap2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Monty said:


> Like to see customs open that in the post :clap2:


Nose pegs at the ready


----------

